# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Ostarine and chest pain

## bobtail

OK. This is a strange one. I've run several Osta cycles over the past year with absolutely no problems. On my last cycle, at the end of the last week, I started to get these weird chest pains. Heart was palpitating for about a day. BP was fine so I went to the doc and everything checked out fine. EKG, ultrasound, etc. was good. Since I was stacking some GW and some GHRP, I wasn't sure what caused it. So I ended the run and took a couple of weeks off.
Yesterday I took 15mg of Osta starting a new cycle and the exact thing happened again. I'm pretty sure it's nothing serious but it's pissing me off because I love Ostarine. After 2 or 3 days it goes away.
The only thing I can think of is that I had opened a new bottle at the end of the last cycle and was using that again so maybe it's a bad batch. It's hard to tell.
Anyway, just wanted to put that out there for anybody else who might have this now or in the future and to see if others had this same experience.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

I've seen many posts that speak of chest pain and end up being bruised muscle around the rib area.

----------


## saxman6699

That is strange, I've never heard of anyone having that problem. As a paramedic, I can explain what causes heart palpitations (the sensation when your heart skips a beat)

Basically, your heart has it's own electrical system, with a start point and an end point. Heart palpitations, or skipped beats occur when the electrical signal happens any other place aside from the natural start point. It can come from any cell in the entire heart. Many different types of substances can cause the heart cells to become more prone to firing off a charge that then echoes through the entire heart. It is a perfectly natural phenomenon, and can occur in absence of any substances at all. 

Bottom Line: Unless your experiencing any actual pain or most importantly, any dizziness as a result of these palpitations, it is a very small cause for concern. You did the right thing by getting checked out. Many people have palpitations all the time and don't realize it, and some substances can cause it for a little bit and then things balance out. Mine does it when I skip caffeine for awhile and then come back too it. As long as you keep tabs on it, you should be fine. I hope this helps ease your concern.

----------

